# Video Tribute to Rhett



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

My video tribute to my beloved boy "Rhett" who went to the bridge just 3 short months ago. This video was so difficult for me to begin and get finished and I cry everytime I watch it. I love and miss my boy so much.

Rhett's Life 1998-2012

Run free and play hard my dear boy.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

wd9t said:


> My video tribute to my beloved boy "Rhett" who went to the bridge just 3 short months ago. This video was so difficult for me to begin and get finished and I cry everytime I watch it. I love and miss my boy so much.
> 
> Rhett's Life 1998-2012
> 
> Run free and play hard my dear boy.


 
Rhett was a good example of family dog - so desire to please us, so desire to be part of the family. Love the video. Thanks to share the video.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Wonderful video! Rhett was such a good looking boy! I love how happy he was do what was being asked of him and his huge smile with his yellow animal! His memorial marker is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute to Rhett. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

An amazing tribute. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely tribute to an amazing and loving dog. Thank you for sharing Rhett's life with us.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a great tribute to a beautiful Golden! I cried through most of it--"been there"...

Rest in Peace, Rhett.

Scott J.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great tribute! I'm sitting here bawling. He was a very handsome boy!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I can understand why this was so hard! I too cried as I watched beautiful Rhett! You gave him such a wondeful life. I understand what a difficult mark the 3 month milestone is. Thursday will be 3 months for our boy Max. They leave such permanent marks on our lives and heart.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to Rhett. I could tell he was loved very much by your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful video of your boy. I know how much you love and miss him. It will take months if ever to be able to watch it smiling. Hugs.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute to an even more wonderful boy. That terrific smile and willingness to obey and share are really heart warming. I think the love he received is reflected in everything he did. I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace old boy...I think it's safe to say you'll never be forgotten.

Pete


----------



## Seyhzade (Sep 11, 2012)

After seeing this rainbow bridge page, I am feeling more worried for my son, I am trying to love him as much as I can. He is 1,5 y.o now and I don't want to think that one day he will walk on that bridge...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rhett*

What a beautiful video of Rhett!


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Rhett, I could see him smiling in alot of the pictures. I am sitting here crying, because it was wonderful video and he looks alot like my Billie Jean and we still miss her after 18 months. She took my heart and ran with it also. God bless.


----------

